# Catfish out laws gonna learn



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Busted another group of fine idiots. You boys gonna learn, FWC is stepping their game up to stop the rapping of our resources. Just because you dont see them dont mean they aren't watching. These retards had 96 flatheads, not only that but one of the guys busted has placed in various tournaments. He has been accused of shocking before yet always denied it. Its sicking to me but very enjoyable watched these guys fall like rotting trees..

Whether its running illegal baits on set lines or shocking fish they are coming for you.


*FWC Report July 31, 2014*

Officer Forehand was working in a covert capacity in the Caryville area, in Washington County, when he observed several subjects preparing three separate vessels to go fishing on the Choctawhatchee River. He noted the subjects were loading the vessels with coolers and nets and no fishing poles. He also overheard them talking about chains and cables.

Forehand waited for them to return and contacted K-9 Officer Guy to respond to the area for assistance. Shortly after sunset, the three vessels returned to the boat ramp a few minutes apart. Forehand made contact with the subjects in an attempt to view any obvious violations. The subjects acted very nervous and seemed eager to recover their vessels and depart the area.

Forehand identified himself and began to conduct a resource inspection of the subjects and their vessels. Guy arrived on scene to assist. The subjects had numerous catfish in each vessel and no legal fishing gear upon inspection. During the inspections, one of the subjects admitted to using a shocking device to catch the fish and disclosed its location in one of the vessels. He also disclosed the location of the cables and chains used to shock the fish. Seven subjects were issued citations for taking freshwater fish by illegal method.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Always good to bust those kinda folk!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

So what would the likely penalties for these violations include? I hope it includes taking their vehicles, boats, all equipment & a huge chunk of their bank accounts.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

They'll pay that cheap citation and be back on the water next weekend, i agree they need to hit them where it hurts and start taking boats and vehicles.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w166-ljnIMU


Ha that was funny, I actually watched the whole thing


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess my batteries will get a while to charge till the heat backs off.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of years ago I heard about a movement in the Vernon area to eradicate all the flatheads they could in the Choctawhatchee. Since this case seemed to be an organized and planned assault I wonder if this was part of that movement??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> A couple of years ago I heard about a movement in the Vernon area to eradicate all the flatheads they could in the Choctawhatchee. Since this case seemed to be an organized and planned assault I wonder if this was part of that movement??


Don't think so, just another group of idiots trashing the rivers.. King of the trailer park for the weekend kind of guys..Iv seen these type of cat fishermen before.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If they were that we'll organized, makes me wonder how many times they have done it and gotten away with it. Kinda makes me wonder if it goes on over here on my side. No shortage of stupidity in this world.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'd definitely love to hear the citation consequences. Hopefully, it's enough to break them from attempting it again.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you trotline or jug line in Florida


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You can do both but they have to be tagged with your ID info and jugs have to be anchored and not allowed to float freely like up in Alabama. I don't understand the jug rule on floating free unless it has to do with possible boat traffic in some areas. There are places where this would be little to no problem, but the rules say no dice. Trot lines are limited to 25 hooks and I believe 75 ft long.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well they did it wrong. Always have a crapload of jugs, a net, a bait bucket, etc. And smell like a catfisherman. 

Stick a hook in every cat's mouth (remove the barb first). 

Hide the fence charger and wire in a cooler, false bottom with ice and fish on top.

Go opening day of dove season.

And don't get greedy.

That's what I've heard anyway. Hope they get busted for cheating and being stupid.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

How bad is it on yellow & Escambia?

BTW, they should handle this like hunting in a closed section, lose boat, truck, trailer and right to fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not gonna be a big deal since catfish are not classified as "game fish"

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try n Hard may be right. Whether 96 or 960 is not the issue. The issue is the method of taking. Big NO NO. 

It seems Florida has a progressive penalty system for violations. It reads like a jig-saw puzzle to me. 

http://tinyurl.com/ppst8vo


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What's bad is one that was involved in this nonsense entered a tournament on the Choctawhatchee 2 years ago and took 1st place with a 37lb flathead weighed in at dark. I had some buddies fishing the tournament and saw "the winners" tied up in a creek with only 1 fisherman in the boat and another missing. I caught a 22lb flathead and took 2nd place. Never could prove that he cheated but you could look in his eyes during weigh in and tell he was as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. 

I think they should at least take the boat and all the gear. Maybe even vehicle? Definitely the vessel though.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I hate to hear about potential tournament cheaters although I don't fish tournaments. That takes all the good fun and legit competition out of the event. I love to watch them on TV.
Since flatheads and blues are here to stay maybe they need to be designated as a game fish. Cases like 96 certainly points to a high level of abuse of the resource. Some states treat them as game fish and this has created a positive economic condition while protecting the resource. The peacock bass in south FL is non-native but it is regulated so the precedent has been set.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Guess my batteries will get a while to charge till the heat backs off.


Damn dog huntin pier rats!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> I hate to hear about potential tournament cheaters although I don't fish tournaments. That takes all the good fun and legit competition out of the event. I love to watch them on TV.
> Since flatheads and blues are here to stay maybe they need to be designated as a game fish. Cases like 96 certainly points to a high level of abuse of the resource. Some states treat them as game fish and this has created a positive economic condition while protecting the resource. The peacock bass in south FL is non-native but it is regulated so the precedent has been set.


Very good points walt. I'm trying to get them game fish status now. They have been here for over 30 years and our rivers are plenty healthy. They have lived on Escambia and the Apalachicola river for nearly 35 years and their is no shortage of bluegills.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad to hear these guys got busted don't give up on the justice just yet some of these judges are big outdoorsmen we will have to see what happens


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is an article that provides some insight into potential penalties for shocking.


Florida Trio Nabbed Telephoning Catfish



> FWC officers charged Derek Lee Hurley, Bryan Keith Miller and Wilmer Dewaine Powell with taking catfish from the Choctawhatchee using an electro-shocking device. The charge is a second-degree misdemeanor, punishable by a fine of up to $500 and/or 60 days of jail time.---
> 
> Officers seized a variety of equipment, including a 14 foot boat, a 35 horsepower motor, a boat trailer, an electro-shocking device with cables and chains, two long-handled dip nets and four catfish.including a 14-foot boat, a 35-horsepower motor, a boat trailer, an electro-shocking device with cables and chains, two long-handled dip nets and four catfish.


Now if they keep the stuff they seized, it will be worthwhile.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Geezer said:


> Here is an article that provides some insight into potential penalties for shocking.
> 
> 
> Florida Trio Nabbed Telephoning Catfish
> ...



Look below the article at the intelligent comments. 1 comment is from the female that was shocking them. Pure geniuses I tell ya.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Look below the article at the intelligent comments. 1 comment is from the female that was shocking them. Pure geniuses I tell ya.


Yea shes pretty dumb, especially about the flatheads eat up to three times their body weight a day. If that were the case they would be the easiest fish to catch. 

Flatheads will go days without eating


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Yea shes pretty dumb, especially about the flatheads eat up to three times their body weight a day. If that were the case they would be the easiest fish to catch.
> 
> Flatheads will go days without eating


I agree, if they truly were eating everything that swims and feeding non stop then they would be the easiest to catch, but I can honestly say they are one of the hardest fish to catch in the river. They still baffle me on a regular basis...


----------

